# Rains & bonfires



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I see we finally have some rain forecast for next week so can someone tell me when I can light a bonfire please?

Is it when the rain arrives or on a set date etc?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Regardless of a bit of rain now, everywhere is tinder dry, I'd wait those extra few weeks till October ?? for the official start date


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Is that October 1st?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't think so I haven't checked this years date with Bomberios yet, think it can move depending on years weather conditions, I always take the safe course and ask, fines horrendous


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll only light one when it's legal & safe to do so......... & have a HUGE respect for both fires & Bombeiros but I'm trying to get my head around how the restrictions work..... but now you've told me the start date is variable, I'm a step closer to that.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Easiest way is to check with Bomberios, start date in October I think is normally around 14th finish March/April, you can get a licence out of season last one i had was ridiculously cheap at around 4€ considering Bomberios visited to inspect what i wanted to burn and where


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK thanks. 

I need to go to my local branch soon so will ask about a licence at the same time.


----------

